# 4-week-old sleeping through the night?



## MamaMakingMemories (May 20, 2007)

My 4-week-old has started sleeping about 7 hours through the night. Since birth, she has been an easy-going, content baby who sleeps a lot (quite the contrast to my son who was a very fussy infant). I usually have to wake her to nurse during the day. She gets 7-8 feedings a day; usually around every three hours, with a couple extra feedings thrown in. I don't let her go more than 3 hours during the day without a feeding. As long as she is gaining weight, is it okay for her to sleep 7 hours at night? For what it's worth, she is in a bassinet in our bedroom. I hesitate to even say that, as I know so many people here are proponents of the family bed, but it's just not what works for our family (we've tried it, and nobody got any sleep).


----------



## BlueEyedLady (Jun 13, 2006)

My DS was like that. IMHO, I thought he needed to eat more often at night so I woke him to nurse every 2-3 hours or so. However, we had a very rough BF relationship and DS was not gaining weight very well, if at all, so I was pretty strict about trying to nurse often.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

dd2 did this right around 6 weeks and continued till she was 4 months old. It was all a great big tease then she started getting up every 2-3 hours again.

I say as long as she is happy and is gaining well just go with it.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

DD is 3 weeks old and will sleep 5 hour stretches at night. She was 8.5lbs at birth and currently weighs 10lbs. So she's gaining weight, she's healthy and sleeps great. Enjoy your sleep!


----------



## russsk (Aug 17, 2007)

My DS would have done that, too, but I felt it was important that I wake him every 3 hours to feed. He was such a sleepy baby that if I left it up to him he wouldn't have eaten much at all, and I wanted to make sure I established a good supply. I only did that for the first month, though. He's 3.5 months old now, and sleeps about 5 hours in a stretch, which I am thrilled about.


----------



## PatchChild (Sep 1, 2006)

If you're not having supply issues, and your babe is eating plenty during the day, enjoy! Just be warned that around 3 months of age tends to be a big shift in sleeping patterns.


----------



## gingerbane (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatchChild* 
If you're not having supply issues, and your babe is eating plenty during the day, enjoy! Just be warned that around 3 months of age tends to be a big shift in sleeping patterns.









:

Sounds nice!


----------



## greenmagick (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honeydee* 
dd2 did this right around 6 weeks and continued till she was 4 months old. It was all a great big tease then she started getting up every 2-3 hours again.

I say as long as she is happy and is gaining well just go with it.

Same here, my ds started around 4 weeks. He was gaining fine and eating plenty. I always figure following their cues means letting them sleep as well (obviously unless they are _always_ sleeping and not gaining well etc)

Enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## lactivist (Jun 14, 2005)

My ds1 was like that. I couldn't even wake him in the night and get him to nurse. He grew like a weed so I was never worried and just let him sleep. He started nightwaking at 3 months when he cut teeth and then back to sleeping through the night. At 10yo he is still a great sleeper. Enjoy getting a chunk of sleep or time.








Wendi


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Be grateful. I had one "sleeper" and one "non-sleeper". Trust me, as long as your sleeper is gaining weight, you do not want to mess with this. My non-sleeper ruined my health for awhile, I actually started to hallucinate from lack of sleep. It's not pretty.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

I have a 3 1/2 month old that has done the same thing, starting at about 2 weeks. (In fact, he sleeps for 8 hours at night now, wakes up and completely drains both boobs, plays for maybe 20 minutes, and then takes a 2 hour nap. And I'm knocking on wood that it stays this way!)

Like the others have said, as long as she's gaining weight, enjoy it!!


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

my ds was like this and now my new dd (5 weeks) is like this.

I never wake her to eat. i'd say she eats 6x a day, even at so little, but she has great poos/wet diapers and is growing sooo much. fat baby!

SO JUST ENJOY.







she just started 7 hour stetches this week, but went 4-5 hours from day one.
Ds did 8 plus hours at 8 weeks...and 12 hours by 4 months. never ever CIO, its just how my kids are as babies.

i'm realllllyyyyy blessed. i know.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

My DS was like that. (We do co sleep and always have) At first he was waking around 3AM for his 'nightime feed' where he was going to bed at 10PMish and then going right back to sleep until around 10 - 11AM! He slept through, that is 12 hours (thats what I consider sleeping through) around 4/5 months of age - where he was going down around 7:30ish and waking around 7:30ish. According to my mother, I was an 'easy' baby like this as well - and according to my MIL, so was my DH who never woke for a feed at night (this really freaked my MIL out at first! lol)...So I guess its just in our genes! lol


----------

